# nexMESH coils burning



## solantis (17/11/19)

So I've recently made a batch of juice consisting of:

FA Lemon Sicily
FA Lime Tahity Cold Pressed
WS32
Blood orange
and noticed out of all my juices this one burns the coils almost instantly. Im using a 0.13ohm nexMesh coil on a profile tank. Any ideas why this happens?


----------



## Resistance (17/11/19)

solantis said:


> So I've recently made a batch of juice consisting of:
> 
> FA Lemon Sicily
> FA Lime Tahity Cold Pressed
> ...


Pics?


----------



## Resistance (17/11/19)

A wild guess is all this flavours are acidic.
I might be wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (18/11/19)

Resistance said:


> A wild guess is all this flavours are acidic.
> I might be wrong.


Very much an educated guess there Sir and i must agree it looks like a coil killer juice to me!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (18/11/19)

i run the nex mesh in my profile RDA and i mainly use Fruity juice with ice, the only juice that i have had that burnt the coil instantly was the Double apple from Nasty...
what is your mesh reading at and how many watts are you going at?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (18/11/19)

Riaz_sh said:


> i run the nex mesh in my profile RDA and i mainly use Fruity juice with ice, the only juice that i have had that burnt the coil instantly was the Double apple from Nasty...
> what is your mesh reading at and how many watts are you going at?



True. I noticed with wicking as well, if not sufficient you tend to get dry hits on a wet wick.
(Not confusing) wick is working but not fast enough for vaping wattage.hence my questions to @Timwis in his mesh RDA review.
Maybe less wattage might help a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/11/19)

Resistance said:


> True. I noticed with wicking as well, if not sufficient you tend to get dry hits on a wet wick.
> (Not confusing) wick is working but not fast enough for vaping wattage.hence my questions to @Timwis in his mesh RDA review.
> Maybe less wattage might help a little.


It's just a case of getting the wicking right, the Profile Unity RTA is a little more tricky, RDA not too bad. With mesh you use that much more cotton wicking has to be efficient. When it comes to wattage just trial and error, mesh both heats and cools very quickly but can cope with reasonable wattage as long as it's wicking well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

